# Ugh New Stool Problem. Stool Starts out as constipation but is extremely soft after coming out, then a bunch of super soft thin stools follow...



## Jakora (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm thinking of seeing my GI doctor again because I'm having this problem. For some reason my stool will have a tip of it that is rock solid all day long and cause severe cramps and pain, but then the rest of it comes out soft, then after that bowel movement comes out, I'll have to force a ton of thin stools out. Does anyone know why this is happening? I've tried googling the symptom and found next to nothing. If I take fiber the whole thing turns into severe constipation.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

That is pretty common for IBS.The stool at the start just had a bit longer to get dried out and harder. Sometimes the softer, looser stool is the bodies way of trying to get the harder dry stool out.You might see if a stool softener or small dose of osmotic laxative will hold enough water in the stool so the oldest part of the stool can't get too dried out. Sometimes that will stop the alternating between a little too hard and a little too soft thing.


----------



## oregongirl (Jul 24, 2009)

This used to happen to me all the time. I started drinking small doses of Miralax all day (with the suggestions of people on this site







) and it makes my stool soft all the way through. I usually put a tiny bit in my coffee in the morning. If I am drinking it per cup about a 1/4 or 1/8 of a dosage in each cup or if I have my "to go" cup that I take to work I will put a full or half dose in that. I do that with all my drinks throughout the day even water. I am big on stainless steal water bottles so it is easy to fill it up with any beverage and put a full dose in and sip on it all day long. I try to make sure that I dont take more than 2 doses a day and I make sure that I take a few good drinks 30-60 minutes after eating.I also take Amatiza at night to help the now soft stool start moving. Hope that helps. I am on week 3 of doing things this way and so far so good. I don't feel completely cleaned out but I also don't experience that much pain.


----------



## sufferin (Aug 12, 2009)

I have a similar problem where everyday, my first several bowel movements were hard or solid, then the rest were soft and loose. I always wonder why.Is it that the soft stools are older ones that have been stored in the body longer?To clarify, I would have about 4-6 bowel movements every day in the morning.I've been taking psyllium, so most of my movements are pretty solid, but I still need about 4 movements daily.


----------

